# Guide on kernel panics



## balanga (Apr 15, 2019)

Does anyone know of anything like a guide for handling kernel panics?

Invariably, just after logging in , I get an error along the lines of:-
`Fatal kernel mode data abort: 'Translation Fault (P)'`

How do I figure out what this means and what is causing it?


----------



## tommiie (Apr 15, 2019)

Any idea whether or not it might be related to your activities? Were you installing new software or tweaking your system in any way before those messages appeared?


----------



## balanga (Apr 15, 2019)

tommiie said:


> Any idea whether or not it might be related to your activities? Were you installing new software or tweaking your system in any way before those messages appeared?


It's completely related to what I've been doing building FreeBSD on ARM. I don't have any problems related to i386/amd64 although I've never tried building for this platform.


----------



## tommiie (Apr 15, 2019)

The more details your provide regarding the steps you took and the architecture you're building for, the more chance someone might be able to assist. As it stands now the question is quite vague and broad.


----------



## getopt (Apr 15, 2019)

tommiie said:


> As it stands now the question is quite vague and broad.


Well, even after 2.600+ posts our right honorable member did not make any progress adopting to ask questions the smart way.

As he discovered now the FreeBSD-arm mailing aka "balanga bar" list I'd like to donate him this link:





__





						Jak mądrze zadawać pytania
					





					rtfm.killfile.pl


----------



## balanga (Apr 15, 2019)

tommiie said:


> The more details your provide regarding the steps you took and the architecture you're building for, the more chance someone might be able to assist. As it stands now the question is quite vague and broad.



I was basically looking for general guidance rather than any specific advice... Not really sure where to post detailed problems.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Apr 24, 2019)

balanga said:


> I was basically looking for general guidance rather than any specific advice... Not really sure where to post detailed problems.


Beyond what may be in the Handbook, you'll end up looking for specific things in places like here.

Some examples of my past posts (often x86-specific):
Investigating a "Trap 12" panic"
Investigating random system freezes


----------

